# Help! All the eye creams I keep trying sting my eyelids!



## YoursEvermore (Jun 11, 2008)

I heard that Grassroots' Feast Your Eyes is all the rage, but it stung my eyelids!! I had to use petrolatum on my eyelids to calm them down (I had a very nasty reaction to both of Clinique's All About Eyes and I went to the dermatologist, who told me to use 100% White Petrolatum as a moisturizer).

I'm going to return the Grassroots one today and was thinking of picking up one from the American Beauty line. I'm a little apprehensive, though, considering my past experiences. Although, I did put the American Beauty Moisture-Wise Lotion on my eyelids the other day while I was doing the rest of my face and that seemed to work out ok. No stinging, no burning, no redness.

But, another question I have is: do I even *need* an eye cream? I'm 22, no wrinkles (yet!), no puffiness and no dark circles to really speak of (only when I'm exhausted).

Should I a) try the Moisture-Wise Eye Cream from American Beauty B) just keep using petrolatum, since the derm suggested it c) skip the eye cream all together and just use regular face cream/lotion as needed or d) try another product?

Sorry this got long-winded.






Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2008)

My dermatologist believes that good old Vaseline is a great moisturizer.

Apply a thin film on to damp skin - as good as anything on the market.

I personally think eye creams are a complete waste of money - they are just moisturizers with a bit of thickening agent. And they don't have any SPF.

So you pay twice as much for a very small amount - and no sun protection.

I don't understand why you would put any eye cream on your lids. If you are trying to avoid that crepy look that some women get - don't smoke, avoid the sun (or wear sunscreen that is formulated to be gentle around eyes), and wear sunglasses everywear.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have very sensitive eyes too and applying eye creams sting them and make them all red and runny. That's why I never apply anything on my eyes unless I'm wearing mu and need some moisturisation on them before I start. I've never heard of vasaline as an eye cream substitute because isn't it too sticky to be applied on the eye? I think you should just stick to Vasaline if its already working for you, you'll save money from buying the eye cream, and risk no chance of irritation on your eyes. You could use your normal face lotion if you like, that's what I use pre makeup on my eyes. I use Hazaline Snow. I'm not sure if you have it there, its a very light cream, so I just use more on the eye area( as its not as heavy as an eye cream).


----------



## fawp (Jun 19, 2008)

Most eye creams have firming properities so that can improve elasticity of the skin which will help prevent lines and wrinkles but, as Carolyn pointed out, sun-protection is the most important and most effective agent in anti-aging!

Eye cream is generally intended for the undereye area and use on top of the eye lids will almost always sting...no matter what brand you use. Using your little finger, tap a small amount under your lid and work any excess up towards the brow bone.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 20, 2008)

i have sensitive eye areas that get really dry easily.

the best thing ive used is this rose eye cream from welda (natural brand thats sold in health food stores and at target). its like $25 for a tube, but you barely need any. its really light weight, like kinda watery but it does the best job of keeping your eye area super moist without being greasy (meaning wearing eye mu is no problem).


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to get that too when I used clinique's all about eye cream. Then I switched out to other varieties and I found that BOOTH's (not boots) black licorice eyecream is very gentle. I purchase it from drugstore.com.


----------



## MsAubreyM (Jun 22, 2008)

I also have sensitive eyes and have put up with a lot of eyecreams because I just thought they all irritated the eyes. I eventually came across two that I trialled that did not cause stinging or irritation. One was by Estee Lauder Idealist Refinishing serum which the counter lady said could be specifically applied to the eye orbital area (i.e. lids, under eye). I paid 80AUD for a very small bottle. Sure it did not irritate my eyes, by it didn't deliver on the other promises of refining lines etc...

The other that I've tried is by Body shop, their Eye Rescue serum. It's for men but I use it anyway. It didn't irritate my eyes and cheaper than Estee Lauder. It's okay for now until I find something more effective but equally non-irritating.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to get that too when I used clinique's all about eye cream. Then I switched out to other varieties and I found that BOOTH's (not boots) black licorice eyecream is very gentle. I purchase it from drugstore.com. I used to used All About Eyes by Clinique at one point of time too. Its alright, very smooth feeling, which I suspect is because of scilicon in it although I've never really checked the ingrediants before. Its suppose to be great for undereye circles but it did nothing for me



. Anyway, what I couldn't stand about the product was how Clinique keep increasing its prices. It seems every time I called to check the price, its always increasing. I reckon it must have increased its prices 3 times within a year or two.


----------

